# Pet Tax



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Their talking about putting and animal tax (I think just for dogs & cats) into affect in my city. Which I'm opposed to, since I don't think of my dogs as property.

I'm posting this just to see how many of our members have an pet tax in their citys. _If so, how do they determine the value of your pet? Weight? Breed? Overall size?_


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Isn't getting a dog tag really a tax? In the mid-90s, we had to pay $10/year for a dog that's fixed and $100/year for one that's not.

DJ


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Dog tag?...The only tag I get for my dogs is a "rabies tag", which is not a tax. :-?


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I know in North Dakota they have tags for dogs, it is away for the cities to make sure all animals have their shots. We had to show proof of shots and if they were neutered the tag (tax) would be lower. This was back in the 70's. Some cities have tags for cats as well. I don't have a dog in North Carolina....yet.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

In Houston they call it 'licensing' your pet. You have to show proof of rabies vaccination and pay a fee to get a license which is a tag your pet must wear along with it's rabies vaccination tag. And as stated above, a neutered or spayed animal is much cheaper. 
Brian


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

So it seems the cost of the tax is determined by if your pet is spayed/neutered or not. Mine our, so I guess I'll get the cheaper tax. Finally I get the better end of the deal, kinda!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

We've had licensing for dogs in California for as long as I can remember. It's $26/yr unaltered and $14/yr altered. It's not a lot of money and I think it goes to support the shelters.


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

Nevermore said:


> We've had licensing for dogs in California for as long as I can remember. It's $26/yr unaltered and $14/yr altered. It's not a lot of money and I think it goes to support the shelters.


And don't forget animal control, here in arizona they're constantly being called in to remove rattlesnakes, javelina, bobcats, racoons and the occasional bear or cougar. I must admit it's the presence of food and water for outdoor pets which draws them in. (plus, cougars and coyotes love to much on cats and puppies) So it makes sense to put a tax on the pet owner, even if we don't like it. Animal control officers risk being bitten by venomous and possibly deseased animals on a daily basis, so they diffenitly need full medical benefits.

In conclusion if we wish to be totally fair we should impose a lawn, garden and bird bath tax as well. but it would never pass since the majority of voters are in their 50's and this new tax would impose upon the staples of retirement.:typing:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Licensing dogs in Oregon (or at least Marion County) requires having the dog vaccinated for rabies. As others have stated, the license is cheaper for altered animals. Senior citizens also get a discount and you can purchase either a one year or three year license. The three year license does provide a discount for the period and it's less hassle so I go that route. The money does go to the local animal control/shelter. 

I hope the dog isn't required to wear the tag as they pull off too easily (it came with a heavy gauge S-hook) and after losing them twice I haven't bothered getting a replacement tag for my hound. I also think it's a safety hazard since he's obviously gotten the darn tag caught in something in order to get it twisted off. Therefore, I've had him microchipped and use a contact information tag that is flat against his collar instead of hanging down.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

As far as tags which i consider a tax. Here is what we have.

Tag saying for shots $35

Tag for city license $35

Oh and now a new optional city dog park license/tag which cost 40 but you have to get tow more shots @$25 each and a stole sample price ?? Lets just I will not be taking my dog to the dog park. The beach and lake front is just fine for us.

Ya got to love chicago and the penny pincher's. :wof:


----------

